# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Gran Euro Hopping Half

## Platiquini

Hace poco que me he comprado el Gran Euro Hopping Half y tengo que decir que me ha encantao. Es de esas joyitas que siempre llevas encima a la espera del momento apropiado. Además es facilísimo de ejecutar, los pobres espectadores no sospecharían su facilidad de manejo, je, je.  :D 
Yo me estoy aficionando ahora a la magia con monedas y los juegos que suelo hacer son la moneda mordida y este, aunque también me estoy preparando otro con medios dólares y moneda jumbo. Mientras voy aprendiendo cositas más complicadas, voy practicando con estos, que no están nada mal, je, je. Bueno, qué opináis y sugerencias y eso. Chao.

----------


## Ella

si, el gran euro hopping half tiene un gran efecto, y es muy facil de hacer no requiere nada de nada de tecnica...
solo hay que tener cuidado para que la moneda no suene de forma individual, jejejeje...
yo lo tenia, pero como no tenia a quien mas hacerlo y queria prender numismagia lo cambie por el bobo, jejejeje...
ojo, pero hay que saber presentarlo, encontrar el momento apropiado..si te acercas a alguien y le dices "te hago un juego" y te dice que si de favor, seguramente le aburra, le parecera largo..pero a lo mejor si se presenta  en otra ocacion a esa misma persona no le da esa impresion.

----------


## Platiquini

Gracias por tu comentario.
Oye, pues hiciste un buen "change", je, je. Te ahorraste unos eurillos y además, en rigor, cambiaste un juego por tropecientos que vendrán en el Bobo.
Una cosita quizás un poco tonta: supongo que a la hora de hacer este juego no sacarás las monedas del estuchito que viene de Tangomagic. Lo digo porque si lo haces así, puede parecer que aquello viene muy preparado ya. Entonces, ¿habrá que llevarlas en un bolsillito de esos enanos para la calderilla y cojerlas de ahí con cuidado? Es que cuando yo lo he presentado, tres o cuatro veces, ya me había puesto las monedas en la mano izquierda fuera de la vista de los espectadores, je, je.  8-)

----------


## Ella

jeje, bueno, si que fue un gran cambi porque a mi me costo 30 euros el juego. lo llevaba en el estuche y cuando lo iva a usar lo sacaba a escondidas y las mostraba en la mano izquierda

----------


## Marco Antonio

Marcos, lo mejor para ejecutar cualquier rutina con monedas preparadas es pedir la moneda al público, y dar el cambio en el momento oportuno, si se crea el "barullo" adecuado es muy facil, te explico. si estás en cualquier sitio con amigos y derrepente dices.. Oye, no tendreis por ahí una moneda de dos euros no?, en tonces la inercia de todos es buscarse, incluso tu puedes aprovechar y tomar la moneda de 2 euros haciendo que te buscas en los bolsillos, cuando alguien te de una moneda, tu sigues buscando como si necesitaras otra, entonces haces el cambio, y dices... bueno con esta de 50 me servirá también, y añades la de 50 además de la de 2, ya tienes las dos monedas "importantes" en la mano. tengo que decirte que si quieres reducir el tiempo de presentación de este juego, puedes saltarte el robo de la primera moneda de 50, con lo que podrás utilizar una moneda normal de 50 y esta si que puede ser del público, con lo que facilitas la naturalidad del juego. A la hora de descargar las monedas lo mejor es, aprovechando que la rutina acaba con todas las monedas en un bolsillo, saca las monedas prestadas y las entregas. Limpio de princio a fin.

Un abrazo

----------


## Platiquini

Oye, muy buenos consejos los tuyos. Se ve que tienes larga experiencia con el gran euro hopping half , ¿eh? Jolín, es que presentado así como tú dices, el juego queda tremendo. Trataré de ensayarlo como tú dices y ya te diré si me surge algún inconveniente. Muchas gracias por tu aportación.   :Wink:

----------


## kike

Yo lo tengo, lo compré en tiendamagia.com, el efecto es buenisimo... pero desde el primer dio solo me dió que problemas... 

La cascarilla de 2 euros se me desmonta (lo del centro que es otro color, se sale) casi cada vez que lo hago... no estoy nada contento con la compra... No recomendaria su compra

----------


## Platiquini

Hola Kike.
A mí no me pasa lo que a ti. Si te lo han vendido defectuoso, lo mejor que puedes hacer es reclamar a Mariano y él se encargará de cambiártelo por uno nuevo. Tiendamagia se caracteriza por el buen trato al cliente. Un saludo.

----------


## peter pan

> Hola Kike.
> A mí no me pasa lo que a ti. Si te lo han vendido defectuoso, lo mejor que puedes hacer es reclamar a Mariano y él se encargará de cambiártelo por uno nuevo. Tiendamagia se caracteriza por el buen trato al cliente. Un saludo.


Totalmente de acuerdo!!

Yo ya se lo mande a Mariano y en mi proximo pedido me lo volvera a enviar...Ningun problema al respecto..por lo que veo saldria alguna partida defectuosa o algo...

Pero el juego es 100% efectivo y recomendable.

Saludos

----------


## magotamarit

Kike por supuesto, yo en tu caso reclamaria. Yo tengo el efecto y la verdad es que me gusta pero creo que no es de los que causan una impresion muy muy grande sobre el espectador.

A cerca de lo que se ha comentado de que no requiere tecnica, todo es segun como lo hagas. La verdad es que yo empleo un movimiento de volteo sobre la mano que la verdad es que no es demasiado facil.

Os lo recomiendo ya que a la hora de retirar la moneda el espectador nunca deja de verla.( no se tapa la mano y se saca) sino que el espectador ve las 2 monedas, pones su mano al frente y ve como sacas la de 2 euros sin ocultarla en ningun momento.

Nose si me explico bien. Es muchisimo mas limpio.
Este pase me lo enseño Todo un maestro de la magia que se llama Gurrea. Bueno, lo dicho que si quieres meterle tecnica puedes, y ganas impresiones, creo yo...

 :Smile1:

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Kike

Enviamelo por correo y te enviaré uno nuevo. enviame un email a mariano@tiendamagia.com para que te envié los datos de envío. 

 :D 

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## kike

Gracias por las respuestas.
Gracias mariano, ahora te mando un email y me das los datos, aunque creo que los tengo.

El pase que dice Rafa es muy bueno, queda limpisimo.

Saludos!

----------


## magotamarit

Con estos detallitos es donde se nota la seriedad de una tienda.

Un 10!

Kike el pase lo vamos a patentar q es la leche jajajaj


 :Smile1:

----------


## Magic Kay

Hola:

Compré el juego el otro día, y la verdad es que estoy encantado con él. Cuando me lo hicieron en la tienda (Bazar de Magia en Buenos Aires) aluciné a colores. Aunque es cierto que al principio noté la moneda de 2 euros un poco "inflada", con la maestría de la persona que me lo mostró lo olvidé de inmediato.

Pero haciéndolo a un amigo con el que practico los trucos, sin enseñárselos, por supuesto, me comentó lo mismo, que parecía un poco artificial al principio.

¿Os ha ocurrido lo mismo?

Por cierto, la persona de la tienda me sugirió lo de pedir las monedas al público  :-))

Ah, y lo del pase, o volteo, no lo pillo. ¿Cuándo y cómo debe hacerse?

Muchas gracias y perdonad si las preguntas son muy obvias. Soy "novato" total.

Saludos a todos,

Kay

----------


## Paco Carrillo

Hola estoy pensando comprarme este juego y he visto en tiendamagia q lo hay con monedas de 2€ y 50, y otro bastante mas asequible con 20 cent y 5.
Sabeis q tal es este último :Confused: 
Merece la pena q me gaste más y compre el otro verdad :Confused: 
1saludo mágico
Paco Carrillo *12*

----------


## TOTEM

Hola Paco yo tengo el de 2€ y 50C el funcionamiento es el mismo para los 2 esta genial, pero quizas queda mas impresionante con el que yo tengo porque al ser las monedas mas grandes la gente piensa que no puedes esconderte monedas con facilidad y queda todo mucho mas limpio.

En cualquier caso depende de como vaya tu economia.

Un saludo y animate a comprartelo es una pasada.

TOTEM

----------


## Magic Kay

Yo vi los dos y está mejor hecho el de 2 euros. Es más fácil con esas monedas, porque son más grandes, y por tanto es más sencillo "hacer lo que hay que hacer".

----------


## magotamarit

A ver intentare explicar de algun modo el pase, pero con palabras es verdaderamente dificil. 

1º colocamos la mano paralela al suelo a la altura del estomago y la giramos hacia rriba ligeramente es decir, que se quede diagonalmente con respecto al suelo. La moneda esta apollada sobre 2 de los cuatro dedos.el pulgar presiona la moneda por uno de sus bordes y levanta la cascarilla rotando sobre el mismo sin dejar de soltarla hasta q la moneda quede perpenciular al sueli. mientras se hace esto la mano se va poniendo cada vez mas perpendicular al suelo.Es ese momento se coje con la otra mano  la moneda...se lleva al bolsillo y se cierra la mano en la que keda la moneda original en la que hemos retirado la cascarilla

Si me he explicado pues bien y sino nose como hacerlo mejor...

----------


## Marco Antonio

Felices fiestas a todos:

El pase que menciona magotamarit puedes incluso ejecutarlo con una sola mano, descansas la moneda con la cascarilla sobre los dos primeros dedos, después haces una pinza con el indice por el canto superior y con el pulgar por el canto que queda en la parte inferior de la moneda, la cara oculta de la moneda descansa sobre el dedo corazón. Después el movimiento es inverso, a la vez que giras la mano para colocarla perpendicular al suelo y cierras los tres últimos dedos, levantas la cascarilla con el pulgar usando el dedo indice como apoyo para la "bisagra", la posición final debe de ser como si estuvieras enseñando una tarjeta roja en futbol, el puño cerrado protegiendo lo que no se puede ver y en la pinza de los dedos la cascarilla, el indice por delante y el pulgar por detras. Después dejas caer la cascarilla sobre la otra mano plana, como si fuera una moneda normal y "a la saca", el espectador tampoco deja de ver nunca la moneda, lo que hace que el efecto mejore mucho.

----------


## Platiquini

Me han gustado mucho las ideas que me habeis dado, sobre todo el pase a una mano de Marco Antonio.   :Wink:  Gracias.
La verdad que este es uno de los mejores juegos de magia que haya comprado jamás.  :D

----------


## magotamarit

Efectivamente marco antonio, yo lo realizo con una mano y si se ejecuta correctamente queda muy limpio.

Gracias por ayudar con la explicacion  :Smile1:

----------


## pablo de oz

Un juego al uqe le he sacado jugo...mi trabajo es fundamentalmente en restaurantes y pubs...cuando me hacerco a la mesa y veo que esta la cuenta con monedas...es cuando aprovecho y lo hago...(si pido monedas pierdo dinamismo...)...en fin realizo el pase de david roht, etc, etc...y planteo el juego de la siguiente manera...teniendo las dos monedas en mano izquierda directamente "tomo la de 2 euros" al tiempo que mi mano izquierda gira palma a mi y mi pulgar izquierdo queda en medio con lo que evito "choque y sonido" y pongo la moneda en mi bolsillo derecho de la chaqueta...trato por todos los medios de sacar la mano del bolsillo con una rigidez poco común y la muestro de un lado y del otro...(muchos en este momento me han cogido la mano ...no se si me explico)...asi con la de 50...dejo que el publico retire de la mano la de 50 y explico que la dejen en el bolsillo y retiren su mano...preguntoi"me he quedado con la mas grande ?" y es ahi que transformo la moneda de 2 en moneda gigante de 2 euros..."si es verdad la mas grande"..."pero recordar que este juego se hace con dos monedas...2dicho esto aparesen nuevamente en la mano debajo de la jumbo la moneda de 2 "normal" y la de 50...saco la de de 2...la pongo en bolsillo....y hago lo mkismo que al principio (en este punto me pasa con frecuencia el publico me coge de la muñeca y me amenaza en fin....cuando no hay rastro de monedas el publico reacciona de maravillas...saludo me voy..."risas" (me llevo sus monedas)...digo: "lo siento me olvidé de algo....mis cartas" y me vuelvo a ir (gag de gregory wiliamson...tiempo de sobra para cojer las originales....y depende del contexto hago apareser los 2 euros y medio...y les digo :"un regalo para ustedes..."

----------


## arimarjul

Hola

encontre por intenet una tienda de magia en la que venden este juego pero me di cuenta que tienen varios tipos. ademas en algunos aclaran que posee la cascarilla y en otros no

cuando me fijo en los detalles en todos la explicacion del efecto es la misma asi qe pregunto ¿En los que no dicen que vienen con la cascarilla es porqe no la traen?

otra cosa:
yo soy de argentina y en esa tienda tienen una version con monedas de curso legal actuales y me viene re bien porqe asi puedo pedir una moneda al publico y despues hacer el cambiazo, pero cuando miro los precios es mucho mas barato el Hopping Half con monedas de acá que con monedas Euros y no entiendo por qé esa diferencia de precios
asi que pregunto ¿será porqe es mejor con euros qe son mas baratas las nacionales?

dejo los links de la tienda para qe puedan ver  decirme:



HOPPING HALF (Nacional) o sea de argentina:
http://www.barmagico.com.ar/detalles...b459914616a293

Hopping half (with expanded shell dollar and penny)
http://www.barmagico.com.ar/detalles...b459914616a293

Great Euro Hopping Half (with expanded shell 2 and 0.5 Euro)
http://www.barmagico.com.ar/detalles...b459914616a293


buen espero qe se entienda
gracias

----------


## Marco Antonio

A ver arimarjul, son varios puntos:

Los dos últimos link que mencionas son el mismo juego, solo que uno es con euros y el otro es con penique inglés y medio dolar.

El primer caso, me parece que las monedas son de menor tamaño, puede que de ahí venga la diferencia del precio. Aunque también podría ser la cuota tan pequeña de mercado que tiene un hopping half con monedas de curso legal argentinas, aunque también puede ser por la calidad, no lo conozco.

La diferencia entre el hopping half y el Hopping half expanded, es que el primero trae una sola cascarilla y el segundo dos.

Saludos.

----------


## arimarjul

gracias porresponderme 

fui a esa tienda y me dijeron lo mismo qe vos 
son mas baratas porqe como el euro acá es mas caro, por ende la fabricacion del hopping half tambien pero en si es el mismo juego

lo compre y ya lo estoy disfrutando con muny buenos resultados


abrazo

----------

